# Test de microphone



## JPD (16 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
comment tester un microphone sur un mac ?
sur PC il y a un magnetophone.
y a t il un equivalent sur Mac ?


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2005)

- Utilitaire MemoVocal


----------

